# deformed ears?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi i have a litter of pedigree kittens and one of them has funny ears,when they are born their ears are quite flat against their heads and they open out after a while,however this little boys ears are still flat against his head and appear folded.The rest are fine is this possibly because the mum has had a few litters and is getting on now?(mum being spayed in 4 weeks,aged 7/8yrs)Has anyone else had anything similar happen? i will have him checked out by the vet to make sure there is nothing else,he looks quite cute,a bit like a little bat.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Read your post about being a backyard breeder.
If your kittens are deformed it is because you are breeding from cats that are not deemed of sufficient quality to breed from.

I'm sorry if people find this post offensive, but I find it offensive that this poster confesses to be a backyard breeder and then wonders why her cats are deformed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take the cute one with the bat ears!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everyone is entitled to their own opinion but what exactly have i to confess ??? i have been breeding for 5 years now and have many happy people who have bought healthy kittens from me,and still keep me updated now.These people have passed on my number as happy buyers.I have 4 female cats and i male and never have more than one litter a year from each cat.My cats are healthy,well fed regually wormed and flea treated.This is the first time i have had a problem with a kitten,They are also pkd neg tested and vaccinated.Would a couple of bits of paper ensure never encountering any such problems??


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you got some pics of your kittens?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Waiting for gadget to bluetooth pics from phone


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Read your post about being a backyard breeder.
> If your kittens are deformed it is because you are breeding from cats that are not deemed of sufficient quality to breed from.
> 
> I'm sorry if people find this post offensive, but I find it offensive that this poster confesses to be a backyard breeder and then wonders why her cats are deformed.


O come on, you can't possibly say that without any evidence. Do you know of any gene for flat ears? I don't! It is surely very unlikely that Claire has been unfortunate enough to have "discovered" a new deleterious gene.

The conformity or otherwise of her cats to a standard of points that, at the end of the day, is about perceived beauty rather than ability to survive in natural conditions, is irrelevant to this question.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Breeders do encounter "problems" as such more than some are prepared to admit or talk about,have to say flat ears i haven't heard of in the way you describe,maybe deformity's as it were are possibly due to the age of your girl-this is where you should think about having her spayed and allowing her to live out the rest of her years as a boy/kitt ,care free gal happily wasting her day being just a catBy the way what breed are they?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love to see pictures,of your kittens,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is a real longshot and I really don't see how it could happen - but are we talking scottish fold ears here?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi everyone is entitled to their own opinion but what exactly have i to confess ??? i have been breeding for 5 years now and have many happy people who have bought healthy kittens from me,and still keep me updated now.These people have passed on my number as happy buyers.I have 4 female cats and i male and never have more than one litter a year from each cat.My cats are healthy,well fed regually wormed and flea treated.This is the first time i have had a problem with a kitten,They are also pkd neg tested and vaccinated.Would a couple of bits of paper ensure never encountering any such problems??


Hi Clare

Sorry you have a problem with this kit. Please could I ask which breed of cats is it that you have?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i would love to see pictures,of your kittens,,,,,,,,,,,


Me too! Hurry up and get ur bluetooth gadget sorted!!!!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> O come on, you can't possibly say that without any evidence. Do you know of any gene for flat ears? I don't! It is surely very unlikely that Claire has been unfortunate enough to have "discovered" a new deleterious gene.


No of course not. My point was merely that she should not be breeding cats that are not deemed to be 'breeding stock'. I have posted my reasoning in the BYB threads.
Cat breeders feel very strongly about people like Claire. I will shut up at this point, but you are right. I was just bitching.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> Hi i have a litter of pedigree kittens and one of them has funny ears,when they are born their ears are quite flat against their heads and they open out after a while,however this little boys ears are still flat against his head and appear folded.The rest are fine is this possibly because the mum has had a few litters and is getting on now?(mum being spayed in 4 weeks,aged 7/8yrs)Has anyone else had anything similar happen? i will have him checked out by the vet to make sure there is nothing else,he looks quite cute,a bit like a little bat.


Clare, This is one of the points made in the BYB thread,
Your cats could be more closely related than you realise, 
since you cat check the pedigrees you wont know will you 
and this is what can happen to poor kittens born when you dont know what lines your breeding from


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

This particular cat has had 3 litters with the same dad with no problems.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Clare, what is it you breed? Obviously it's some sort of colourpointed cat, but what?


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Clare has said that she breeds Ragdolls and she bought her cats from a similar backyard breeder.

So trying to trace the original culprit will be difficult.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well then, there's not a lot that anyone can do except help Clare to solve the problem with this kitten. It is incredibly unlikely to be genetic, there aren't going to be scottish folds in the pedigree and it would have to be a new mutation. The odds against that are very high. Probably it's just developmental, these things happen.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> This particular cat has had 3 litters with the same dad with no problems.


Well you have one now


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Kittens ears now look perfectly normal strange but true.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Kittens ears now look perfectly normal strange but true.


I dunno what the critics are gonna make of this!?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Should have done a before and after pic! (if i could work computer)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I dunno what the critics are gonna make of this!?! Well i'm baffled Alan,still agree with the point that was made in a previous post that this is why you should register when breeding, so you can do a thorough check on bloodlines,pedigrees etc that are legit and not just on the say so of an unregistered breeder.This way providing you have a basic(at least)understanding and knowledge of feline genetics and bloodlines,you will then be better equipped to breed solid,healthy kittens and i for one (For the record Alan) am indeed a critic for the above and many other reasons that you are either not fully aware of or are and this is your opinion anywayClare glad that this kitty has gone from flat-eared pedigree to "Normal pedigree"-good result for this kitt


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Well i'm baffled Alan


Only a little joke, I can see I need to be careful where I make these jokes!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No you don't Alan, but since the byb thread got removed i suspect someones were not happyI can take it Alan,i am a big girl so feel free to throw posts around that you know i won't take offence at,especially when theirs none there-though be warned i'd find someThink it's me who should becareful-take heed as i probably won't I have a silly sense of humor that doesn't always read as posted


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> No you don't Alan, but since the byb thread got removed i suspect someones were not happyI can take it Alan,i am a big girl so feel free to throw posts around that you know i won't take offence at,especially when theirs none there-though be warned i'd find someThink it's me who should becareful-take heed as i probably won't I have a silly sense of humor that doesn't always read as posted


 Confused!!!  Glad to hear you can take a joke though!  Didn't realise that thread had been removed til u mentioned it!  Now sort me out in that other thread, I need your advise, go, quick, get there!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Alan,just my sarky side,you'll get used to me in time or ignore me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Sorry Alan,just my sarky side,you'll get used to me in time or ignore me


Can I not just try to wind you up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Can I not just try to wind you up?


She`ll eat you for breakfast alan.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> She`ll eat you for breakfast alan.....


I have a funny feeling your right!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Honestly you 2 are sooo cynicalFor ones so young


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> She`ll eat you for breakfast alan.....


...or maybe feed me to her cats!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Reported to mods as this thread is from 2008.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

:Locktopic


----------

